# Connected, can ping, but no internet



## Rajveer (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm having issues connecting my Macbook Pro to my home network (via wifi) and work network (via wifi and ethernet). I had no issues a few months ago before I took leave from work, but in the meantime I do remember OSX updating some stuff.

When in Win7 via bootcamp, I can connect no problem. When in OSX, I can connect to the network. At home (not tested at work) I can ping other local devices, and external IP addresses (e.g. 212.58.244.66, which is www.bbc.net.uk), but can't ping the actual name www.bbc.net.uk itself. I can also access and login to my router's web setup page using it's IP address. This lead me to believe that it was a DNS issue, however I get the correct DNS server (my router's IP, which relays DNS requests to my ISP's server), and even manually setting the DNS to my ISP's DNS server doesn't resolve the issue.

Now I can accessing some external IP addresses manually (such as Google at 209.85.146.99), however when I search for something I get a response that the website may be down (http://www.google.com/search...), and I can't access BBC's site using the above mentioned address (in this case the name DOES get translated, and it says I can't access www.bbc.co.uk).

I have no proxy setup (well I do have my work proxy in ethernet, but I'm trying to connect via wifi at home, and removing the proxy in ethernet doesn't help). Anybody got any advice? I'm still new to OSX so not sure what else I can try!


----------



## JolinG (Aug 7, 2011)

My problem is almost the same with yours. Unfortunately, I still can not solve the problem, it has been 3 days. That sucks. 
So, if you have any solutions, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 7, 2011)

Then open System Preferences->Netowrk pane, Advanced button. Then in the DNS tab make sure you have either a DNS server IP address or your router IP address. If nothing is there add the OpenDNS server IPs (they have an instructional video) or Google Public DNS.

Also try a Pram Reset to see if that helps.


----------



## stacykodani (Aug 11, 2011)

Anybody have the solution


----------

